# The Latest Parkbow Puppies



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

A litter of little girls....thought you might like to see them


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

omg. they are so cute. look at those faces. such beautiful babies.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I recognise those puppies!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

lovely babies :love5:


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

sullysmum said:


> I recognise those puppies!


ha ha...not you as well - I have Saoirse recognising Brad too


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

lol well what can we say we can see brad anywhere he is a stunner lol

lovely pics of your puppies lol


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

freedomchis said:


> lol well what can we say we can see brad anywhere he is a stunner lol
> 
> lovely pics of your puppies lol


Thanks, I am quite excited about the little red sable one, she is looking nice sd I am keeping my fingers crossed.

He wasn't today - he only managed a reserve in limit dog. Saying that the amount of people who said "he deserved better than that" was unbelivable! 

Mind you I heard afterwards that I was hot for the dog CC - which means someone has set a rumour about in order to stop me from getting it.

To be honest, he didn't look as good as he did a couple of weeks ago, he has blown his coat and looked a bit tatty..... maybe I am just a bit too critcal about him.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

well maybe you are as hes a handsome boy
so do people start rumours so you cant get what you deserve i am learning quite abit in this game now and its very hard
i had eople trying to put me off showing with alfie and those who did are probably peed off now 

yes i can see why your excited about the red sable one and she is gorgeous i hope you do keep her and she does well


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

jesshan said:


> ha ha...not you as well - I have Saoirse recognising Brad too


:lol: i only realised who u were when u posted the pic i took of brad at crufts, yesterday in the about conformation thread


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

OMG - I want them all!! They are soooo cute!


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

*Chloe* said:


> :lol: i only realised who u were when u posted the pic i took of brad at crufts, yesterday in the about conformation thread


Ha ha - never mind chloe, didn't mean to keep you in the dark. I have been a member on here for quite some time but forgot about it.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

hollysmommy said:


> OMG - I want them all!! They are soooo cute!


Its a bit too far for your to come and get them.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

freedomchis said:


> well maybe you are as hes a handsome boy
> so do people start rumours so you cant get what you deserve i am learning quite abit in this game now and its very hard
> i had eople trying to put me off showing with alfie and those who did are probably peed off now
> 
> yes i can see why your excited about the red sable one and she is gorgeous i hope you do keep her and she does well


Oh yes, that can happen. It happened a few years ago to me, a judge gave me a 2nd then later on said "see I don't listen to rumours" a few days later a friend told me that they had heard that I was tipped for the ticket.

How come people tried to put you off showing?


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

freedomchis said:


> i went to the belfast champ show when i first was trying to find out about the showing thing and two boys there not mentioning names though said oh yes hes nice but he walks funny
> why did you buy and english dog
> dont show him
> until a girl there marissa said dont listen show him and from there she has been a great help she has "english dogs too" and a keenaughts boy who is gorgeous
> ...


I would never tell any one that (unless it was a very close friend of mine such as Shelda) I probably wouldn't know who the boys were though I don't know many chihuahua exhibitors in Ireland with the exception of Patsy and Wilma and Marie Thorpe in Dublin.

you all have to start somewhere with showing - I cringe when I think back to what I started off in the show ring ha ha


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

The main thing is to enjoy it. Too many people go only to win. They won't come out unless they are going to win either. I can't go to as many shows as I used to with having the pub and I am gutted that I can't.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

well i am only doing open shows at the moment as there isnt many champ show in ni anyway and yes i am enjoying it 
its a shame you cant do as many as you would like 
but do you still judge lots of shows?? is this a duty that has to be done


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

freedomchis said:


> well i am only doing open shows at the moment as there isnt many champ show in ni anyway and yes i am enjoying it
> its a shame you cant do as many as you would like
> but do you still judge lots of shows?? is this a duty that has to be done


I know you are rather restricted over there aren't you. This is why Wilma and Patsy do the Southern Ireland ones. I think the Irish Circuit won't have closed yet, might be worth looking into it - you have to register with the IKC though before you can enter.

I give CC in both coats now so when you get offered a juding appointment at a championship show, they book you about 3-4 years in advance and you can't do that specific coat within 18 months of and appointment. This means you can only judge every 2 years not much really. I am doing Ulster Chi Club next April which i am quite looking forward to doing.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

yes i know you are judging next year so hopefully i will meet you there
yes i am getting alfie registered with ikc 
there is still lots of shows going on down south at the moment but i cant drive and its killing my hubby bringing me too the shows as it is as he works nites then coming straight in from work to bring to the shows and he sleeps in the taxi while i do them 
but i am learning how to drive and have bought myself a new car already to make me pass the test so i can go to them by myself lol


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

They are precious!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...........gorgeous and adorable!


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks, I couldn't belive they were all girls.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Beautiful puppies, I can see why you are excited about the little red sable she's gorgeous. I'm guessing she's a possible keeper then


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

She is definately a keeper for the moment. As is the cow one. The cream one is going to a friend of mine I may part with the red and white one she won't make show but will make a lovely pet for someone.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

Brad is my Macky's half brother, and they both had kids around the same time :lol:


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Macky is very similar to Brad - they obviously got their looks from their mum.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

Who is the mum to these pups?


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

She is a girl which I bought in - called Skye


----------



## Furio (Jun 9, 2008)

Now off out to Pets At Home to buy Georgie's bits and bobs! Oh exciting!


----------



## Furio (Jun 9, 2008)

Furio said:


> Now off out to Pets At Home to buy Georgie's bits and bobs! Oh exciting!


Just realised I posted this in the wrong thread !!!!! oops


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Awww so these pups are Mai's cousins cute. I hope they all do really well for you


----------



## ria (May 22, 2007)

All are gorgeous my fav though is the cream. Lovely


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

oh are u from parkbow?
I emailed you a few times before I got my last chi, never heard back though so went to happyhouse. Wont be doing that again :evil1:

What lovely pups, so gorgeous and too sweet for words. You must be very proud of them all. They all look so sweet, just adorable.
I'm thinking of giving up on my hopes of getting myself a Dog for showing, I now have TWO pet dogs, instead of one pet and one for showing. It's hard enough to find a decent breeder who isnt a scammer or BYB, let alone finding a chi good enough for showing.

HAve they all homes lined up already then? If not I am sure they'll soon get snatched up, being so cute an all


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Beautiful, i love the red sable the most Just adorable! and the white!
Well done!


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

They are little beauties!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

They are soooo cute!


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

IWAC said:


> oh are u from parkbow?
> I emailed you a few times before I got my last chi, never heard back though so went to happyhouse. Wont be doing that again :evil1:
> 
> What lovely pups, so gorgeous and too sweet for words. You must be very proud of them all. They all look so sweet, just adorable.
> ...


I always email back, I have a standard mail which I adapt to each person enquiring. Unless there I had missed one for which i apologise for. I can't comment on happyhouse kennel because I have never seen any of their dogs in the ring or any owners who has bought one from them.

I am keeping the red sable one and possibly the cow one. I am selling the white one to a friend of mine for showing. the red and white one isn't good enough for showing.

sorry again for missing the mail.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

they are all so beautiful and have such different colors! good variety huh!?


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Very cute pups. 
All of them.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

catalat said:


> they are all so beautiful and have such different colors! good variety huh!?


Thanks, yes they are all different colours. I think that must come from Brad - his father is Ch Bramerita Little Billy who's father is Ch Bramerita Lucifer there are lots of different colours behind him there but I do seem to be getting lots of reds/creams/blues & whites in the litters


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

jesshan said:


> I always email back, I have a standard mail which I adapt to each person enquiring. Unless there I had missed one for which i apologise for. I can't comment on happyhouse kennel because I have never seen any of their dogs in the ring or any owners who has bought one from them.
> 
> I am keeping the red sable one and possibly the cow one. I am selling the white one to a friend of mine for showing. the red and white one isn't good enough for showing.
> 
> sorry again for missing the mail.


oh no worries, I figured maybe it was an old email link, or perhaps the link didnt work or something, it was through a breeders listing website.

Theyre all adorable puppies though, and great to hear most have new homes lined up already.


----------

